# UBER WILL BAN INTERNAL COMBUSTION ENGINES BY 2030 .



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 677440


Do you think it will really happen?


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Uber will be out of business way before that.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

haji said:


> Uber will be out of business way before that.


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

When I started driving for Uber in late 2014 they had the lease to own option I lease to own of a 2015 Ford Fusion Hybrid se, I predict they're going to bring this lease to own program back in some form or another for the Tesla, mark my words.

It may not be for the tesla, since the Tesla rental is actually a Hertz thing in cooperation with Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AdoptedTwice said:


> Do you think it will really happen?


If Democrats continue to rule America, it could happen.

Along with COLLAPSE of the National Electrical Grid.

This is why Biden is selling off the STRATEGIC RESERVE !


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> When I started driving for Uber in late 2014 they had the lease to own option I lease to own of a 2015 Ford Fusion Hybrid se, I predict they're going to bring this lease to own program back in some form or another for the Tesla, mark my words.
> 
> It may not be for the tesla, since the Tesla rental is actually a Hertz thing in cooperation with Uber.


I'm stating this not because I guess think it, I'm saying this because of a phone interview I had with Uber about 2 months ago can't really talk much about the interview, but I can say there was some things asked of me about driving a Tesla they gave me the impression that they might offer something, the interviewer would neither confirm or deny my assumption,

I was being interviewed for some type of podcast they were going to do, and they were going to have me as a guest, they were going to send me an email for the link to be in the podcast but I never received the email so I guess they changed their mind about including me or maybe they never did the podcast I don't know.


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

haji said:


> Uber will be out of business way before that.


Uber taking 70%+ of fares, means billions of $$ in revenue highly unlikely to go bankrupt in my opinion. Only Taiwan had the balls to neuter their behavior. Taxi fares and uber fares are not that much apart in Taiwan.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Toocutetofail said:


> Uber taking 70%+ of fares, means billions of $$ in revenue highly unlikely to go bankrupt in my opinion. Only Taiwan had the balls to neuter their behavior. Taxi fares and uber fares are not that much apart in Taiwan.


I don't know why people think because the corporations reports no profits that they're going to go out of business, everybody who works there still gets a salary a paycheck and bonuses, not making a profit is to the investors and shareholders.

And when a company Report with their on course to make x amount of dollars, but in the end they only make a lower estimate, they report that as a freaking lost, can you and I do that can we say we're going to make $200,000 but we only make $150,000 and turn around and say we lost $50,000 and we're going bankrupt no we can't friends and family would laugh at you, but businesses do.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

It’s too late.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

First off this headline isn't entirely correct.

If one watches the original interview, "No" new ICE vehicles will be allowed in 2030 but of course grandfathered in ones will be. Also Dara said further "...if we do our jobs correctly" which gives an out and also hints that something is in the works. Likely trying to trap unsuspecting Uber drivers into buying Tesla's, the absolute worst EV to Uber with.

The thing is, drivers are finding out to make money doing Uber, one doesn't buy into too much vehicle, as a mere accident or a bunch of tickets will end the love affair.

$20,000 vehicles is what MIT suggests the most we should spend, if one wants to make a profit on Uber. In fact they do t suggest people Uber for a living at all.

So this article title is not correct and designed to scare potential new drivers off the platform before they even started.

Most people doing Uber, paying a mere $7-10 an hour after costs (lots of those) can't afford to buy $60,000-$100,000 vehicles.

So what I see happening is Uber trapping drivers into a loan which drivers will be forced to take trips to get out of the loan.

The left wing media has their puppet in office and playing everyone like they are actually going to save the planet.

The fact is nothing is stopping human population growth and green efforts are only delaying the eventual.

It's would be nice to go back to farms and green fields again, hug trees and bugger deer in the woods, but let's face reality, it's more like more war is coming.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Most people doing Uber, paying a mere $7-10 an hour after costs


After cost, you mean like the after cost after you add like,

your cell phone bill that you would already have ubering or not,

Your car insurance that you would already have ubering or not, yes maybe a few dollars more because you add the rideshare endorsement,

Your car washes you would do ubering or not, I paid $32 a month unlimited car washes would have that ubering or not, 

I don't have a problem with all of the numbers associated with the cost of doing uber, what I have a problem is when I see all these calculations they seem to assume your car expense would be zero if you didn't Uber it's not freaking zero.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

If there is even a USA by then and If they are still operating, Uber better hope to have self-driving EVs online at that point. It's human drivers will not be able to afford them.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

In 8 years it could be plausible if China does not invade Taiwan.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

It's the grid, stupid.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

And this isn't going to help. This Tesla battery storage facility was brought online mere weeks ago...

*Tesla Moss Landing power storage facility fire shuts down Highway 1; Residents told to shelter in place*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> In 8 years it could be plausible if China does not invade Taiwan.


China plans to within 8 years . . .

Biden is pushing us into absolute unsustainable Chaos !


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> When I started driving for Uber in late 2014 they had the lease to own option I lease to own of a 2015 Ford Fusion Hybrid se, I predict they're going to bring this lease to own program back in some form or another for the Tesla, mark my words.
> 
> It may not be for the tesla, since the Tesla rental is actually a Hertz thing in cooperation with Uber.


You can bet your bottom dollar uber isnt spending a nickle on these rentals. They have bamboozled hertz into leasing these cars out at im sure while be a financial loss. Meanwhile Volvo is working on very expensive electric while self driving is about as likely as a legion of winged monkeys flying out of my butt
The only way uber will have a chance of doing that is if electric can go 500 miles on a charge, self driving technology actually works and toyota can produce them full outfitted for $50,000. Meanwhile we all have a job to do. 
Anything else is a steaming pile of horseshit ..


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> while self driving is about as likely as a legion of winged monkeys flying out of my butt


as good a benchmark as you're likely to come across.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> After cost, you mean like the after cost after you add like,
> 
> your cell phone bill that you would already have ubering or not,
> 
> ...


Your just trolling at this point.

Drivers costs are different, some can hand wash their vehicles, some cannot. Some can change their own oil, repair their own vehicles, some cannot. Some chose to have piss poor insurance, the smart ones don't. 

And yes, your phones (I have two) ARE a business write-off/cost because they are used primarily for business. My personal insurance is twice as high because of ridesharing and full coverage, so yes it's a cost. 

Just because I do about 2,000 personal miles a year doesn't negate the 85,000 - 100,000 miles a year ridesharing using my vehicle for my business. That's stupid thinking.

Those that save more than others on things will obviously be saving more money towards a replacement vehicle so the .75 cents a mile saved towards all ridesharing costs, including that balloon payment at the end of the year for taxes and insurance, will take care of a driver.

The whole purpose of my recommendation is simple, drivers learn they are burning .75 cents every odometer mile, so they need to do two things, drive less miles without a trip covering it and quit accepting shit runs that pay less than $1 a mile.

At the end of the day, anything over .75 cents an odometer mile is gravy and can be used for personal expenses. So .25 cents an odometer mile equates to about $20 an hour for ones pay, why no driver should accept trips that pay less than the total miles. They should make $1 per odometer mile daily or better.

So it's not a CPM the $1 per mile or more is a GUIDE, so drivers know now how to be profitable and quit taking shit runs.

If you can't understand this after I've already outlined it multiple times, then your simply a troll at this point and will be ignored.

So consider this your warning. 😁

Idiots and fools are not worth ones effort.

Now you decide. 😉

Chose your words carefully.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Your just trolling at this point.
> 
> Drivers costs are different, some can hand wash their vehicles, some cannot. Some can change their own oil, some cannot. Some chose to have piss poor insurance, the smart ones don't.
> 
> ...


Warning of what another freaking keyboard Warrior rides again, what gets me is the fact that I've done transportation for 25 years is ignored, I know what earnings and profits and cost of moving my car is, my point is every time I see all these calculations it's like 100% of this is uber if I had a normal job my expense would be zero that's what you guys are putting here,

And I don't have piss-ass insurance, I have Allstate 100,000/300,000 with the Rideshare attachment, and yes I know how to change oil but I don't do that because I want my oil change to be listed on carfax, brings up the value of the car when I sell it a few years,

And as I said I have unlimited car washes $32 a month, why would I spend my leisure time washing my own car,

And once again I'm not saying driving Uber is not a big expense, yes it is, but the expense is not zero owning your car if you're not doing uber, yeah I guess if you only work between 1 and 10 miles from your house and you don't have any other personal business you need to do in your car, well I guess yes you're spending a great deal of doing uber, but if you're somebody who is I said lives in the Inland Empire and you're commuting to Los Angeles Orange County Long beach, you're expenses nowhere near freaking zero, you're driving that car 600 plus miles per week to go to work,

Example I see people here adding their total cost of insurance to the cost of doing uber, so are they saying they wouldn't own a car if it wasn't doing Uber that the insurance would be zero, yes their insurance is slightly more doing uber, but the insurance is not zero without ubering.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

And I do follow the $1 rule, I only work Friday Saturday Sunday and Monday most of my pickups have surge attached to them, I know what I'm doing,

And unlike some here I'm not an Uber clown, I don't cancel on people because they have a walker, because they have a wheelchair, because they're elderly and moved too slow, and because they didn't make it to the car within 3 minutes, if I don't have upfront details how do I know where the hell they're going, that canceled pickup could have been my most profitable ride of the day, I know that from driving taxi, you don't know where the next ride is going to go or do for you.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Warning of what another freaking keyboard Warrior rides again, what gets me is the fact that I've done transportation for 25 years is ignored, I know what earnings and profits and cost of moving my car is, my point is every time I see all these calculations it's like 100% of this is uber if I had a normal job my expense would be zero that's what you guys are putting here,
> 
> And I don't have piss-ass insurance, I have Allstate 100,000/300,000 with the Rideshare attachment, and yes I know how to change oil but I don't do that because I want my oil change to be listed on carfax, brings up the value of the car when I sell it a few years,
> 
> ...


Well if one wants to nitpick, they could get a percentage based upon how many miles they drive for business and personal, then apply that percentage to what they pay for insurance but it's irrelevant. Costs change.

Like I said, the .75 cents an odometer mile minimum I recommend people to save towards all costs, unexpected repairs, sudden costs etc. And whatever leftover goes towards vehicle replacement is a *guide*, not an actual CPM.

If your Ubering as a living for less than $1 per odometer mile daily then your losing.

If your trying to just reduce costs of your commute that you would have to do anyway, then anything is better than nothing. And that's the intent of ridesharing.

But the .75 cents a mile saved also assists do those that combine regular job and ridesharing, to get a idea of commuting 600 miles a day for a shit job is worth it or not.

However I'm speaking to those trying to do ridesharing as their main income source.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Well, a fresh supply of EV rentals will be bound for Hertz over the next few years. Who knows how many of these cars will fall into the hands of Uber drivers.









GM to sell up to 175,000 electric vehicles to Hertz through 2027


GM is the latest automaker to strike such an agreement with Hertz following Tesla and Polestar, a Volvo-backed electric vehicle startup.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

There is no way that will happen. No way. The wet dream is one thing. The reality is totally different.


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

What the hell is he gonna do when someone gets mad and starts severely damaging all the charging stations in town just to be a mean bastard? Do these idiots realize how easy it is to start a lithium battery fire intentionally if one is so inclined?

That’s the problem with liberalism there’s no brains behind any of it just feeeeeeeeeeelings and (guilt+shaming=mywayordahighway)/(You are a somethingist if you don’t give me my way).

I very, very much look forward to the climate bedwetters not getting their way.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

$60,000 car. Uber driver? I think the pot smoke is fumigating Uber HQ


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

CZ75 said:


> $60,000 car. Uber driver? I think the pot smoke is fumigating Uber HQ


Cool name. I’m a CZ guy, myself.


----------



## Q-Ber (5 mo ago)

If it does happen, I'm out. I am not paying double or more for a car that is not making more than what I spend on it. Several years ago in my area Uber had a Select program, so I bought a better car to get more money on some rides. It worked maybe once a quarter or so - not worth it. The car is a Hyundai Sonata. Well almost 5 years later and 2 engines (manufacturing flaw/class action law suit), I am still content with it.


----------



## Wild Bill Yahoo (Jan 22, 2018)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Your just trolling at this point.
> 
> Drivers costs are different, some can hand wash their vehicles, some cannot. Some can change their own oil, repair their own vehicles, some cannot. Some chose to have piss poor insurance, the smart ones don't.
> 
> ...


Literally no one is making a dollar per mile on the Uber X or Lyft basic platforms. No One. Maybe on the higher platforms, but not the basic ones. People posting these huge payouts are also driving a shitload of miles with lots of dead miles to make that payday. Yes, there are unicorns out there, but over the course of a day/ week drivers are making about .60 - .75 cents a mile at best. And that includes all the surge, quest, boosts, tips etc.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> Literally no one is making a dollar per mile on the Uber X or Lyft basic platforms. No One. Maybe on the higher platforms, but not the basic ones. People posting these huge payouts are also driving a shitload of miles with lots of dead miles to make that payday. Yes, there are unicorns out there, but over the course of a day/ week drivers are making about .60 - .75 cents a mile at best. And that includes all the surge, quest, boosts, tips etc.


I can assure you that $1 per mile is my minimum and that includes pick up and drop off.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> Literally no one is making a dollar per mile on the Uber X or Lyft basic platforms. No One. Maybe on the higher platforms, but not the basic ones. People posting these huge payouts are also driving a shitload of miles with lots of dead miles to make that payday. Yes, there are unicorns out there, but over the course of a day/ week drivers are making about .60 - .75 cents a mile at best. And that includes all the surge, quest, boosts, tips etc.


I grossed .95 cents an odometer mile last year on 100,000 miles driven.

On Uber X, yes Uber X.

Remember it also includes tips on the meter as well.

Uber is like a ridesharing version of a waitress job, they get paid shit so they rely upon tips which means pax gets good service.

If they are deadheading like crazy, then their are just ants and losing their shirts. Soon to burn themselves, their vehicles and their bank account out.

On very short trips back and forth in a small area, like downtown, one can certainly rack it up on Uber X over $1 a mile, especially when each one gets a base + tip.

Tips is where the money is at.


----------



## Wild Bill Yahoo (Jan 22, 2018)

Rampage said:


> I can assure you that $1 per mile is my minimum and that includes pick up and drop off.


Which market and what platform? I want to move there.


----------



## Wild Bill Yahoo (Jan 22, 2018)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> I grossed .95 cents an odometer mile last year on 100,000 miles driven.
> 
> On Uber X, yes Uber X.
> 
> ...


I work in Phoenix. Downtown core is very small and not that busy. The metroplex is very spread out with lots of highway miles. 10-15 minute pickups are the norm. My AR would be 10% if I declined all those. You are lucky to work in a busy DT core, not all markets are built the same. That's the point I'm trying to make. If I held myself to your metrics I'd be sitting and declining more than driving. And only about 10% of X passengers tip in my market. You can see a few threads in the Phoenix forum complaining about this. It's mainly due to passenger fares being higher due to the distance of the rides. Just my guess.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> I work in Phoenix. Downtown core is very small and not that busy. The metroplex is very spread out with lots of highway miles. 10-15 minute pickups are the norm. My AR would be 10% if I declined all those. You are lucky to work in a busy DT core, not all markets are built the same. That's the point I'm trying to make. If I held myself to your metrics I'd be sitting and declining more than driving. And only about 10% of X passengers tip in my market. You can see a few threads in the Phoenix forum complaining about this. It's mainly due to passenger fares being higher due to the distance of the rides. Just my guess.


One should strive to have more dollars on the meter, including tips, than odometer miles driven that day. (minus any personal trips).

At the end of the year one should have at least a dollar a odometer mile driven, minus any personal trips. This way deadheading is included.

Anything less and your losing. Because costs are just about the same everywhere in the US.

If you can't do that, then Ubering is simply ridesharing, meaning you were going that way anyway and can reduce costs by taking another. Which is the whole purpose of it.

But some do it for a living and now they got some idea of the costs involved, before they burn themselves, their vehicle and bank accounts out.

There is this thing in the taxi business, it's called sustainability.

Uber is a lot of times and places not sustainable.

They don't care and offering drivers and their vehicles as sacrifice to their customers knowing all too well their prices are not sustainable.

Maybe that's how they reduce the drivers so there isn't so many?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

haji said:


> Uber will be out of business way before that.


I think Uber will be around in 2030, because people who need to go places will always use them no matter how much they don’t like the high fares and the feeling they are getting taken advantage off. Uber has become the old taxi company. Uber will keep lowering drivers pay until they find a bottom and raising fares to find out how much pain the customer will handle. By doing those two things, Uber will make money every quarter instead of losing money, but the passengers and the drivers will not be happy.


----------



## Wild Bill Yahoo (Jan 22, 2018)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> One should strive to have more dollars on the meter, including tips, than odometer miles driven that day. (minus any personal trips).
> 
> At the end of the year one should have at least a dollar a odometer mile driven, minus any personal trips. This way deadheading is included.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wild Bill Yahoo (Jan 22, 2018)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> One should strive to have more dollars on the meter, including tips, than odometer miles driven that day. (minus any personal trips).
> 
> At the end of the year one should have at least a dollar a odometer mile driven, minus any personal trips. This way deadheading is included.
> 
> ...


I agree in principle with you, but you still haven't revealed what market you work in. That right there dictates what metrics you can realistic pull.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Gigworker said:


> I think Uber will be around in 2030, because people who need to go places will always use them no matter how much they don’t like the high fares and the feeling they are getting taken advantage off. Uber has become the old taxi company. Uber will keep lowering drivers pay until they find a bottom and raising fares to find out how much pain the customer will handle. By doing those two things, Uber will make money every quarter instead of losing money, but the passengers and the drivers will not be happy.


With Uber, it doesn't matter if the drivers are being sustained enough, to a certain point, because they get their cut off every trip.

If more drivers accept $1 a mile or better, reject the shit as unsustainable, then Uber will be forced to make adjustments to increase volume so it gets it's pay.

But right now it has a overabundance of drivers that need to be burned out first.

$60,000 Tesla's as Uber's? Unsustainable.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> I work in Phoenix. Downtown core is very small and not that busy. The metroplex is very spread out with lots of highway miles. 10-15 minute pickups are the norm. My AR would be 10% if I declined all those. You are lucky to work in a busy DT core, not all markets are built the same. That's the point I'm trying to make. If I held myself to your metrics I'd be sitting and declining more than driving. And only about 10% of X passengers tip in my market. You can see a few threads in the Phoenix forum complaining about this. It's mainly due to passenger fares being higher due to the distance of the rides. Just my guess.


My AR is 18%. Cancellation is 44%. Most offers suck by you have to be somewhat methodical. I’m in Jacksonville FL and I only work during the week daytime. No nights or weekends. If I worked the puking hours I think I’d make more.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> I agree in principle with you, but you still haven't revealed what market you work in. That right there dictates what metrics you can realistic pull.


I work in a very unusual market where Uber's are not always locally available due to severe workforce affordable housing shortage.

We likely get paid higher than anyone else in the country except perhaps New York City, but there too is the same problem, no cheap places to live. Just our volume is low. We don't dare one star unless it's a real asshole.

So we get paid a higher than normal amount that covers our return or else quite frankly nobody would bother taking long trips. It also attracts dumbarses who can't do math, from hundreds of miles away thinking they are actually making more money here.

We deadhead nearly 100% of the time, unlike in other areas where Uber daisy chains trips one right after another, we rarely see anything like that and wind up just going back home after a trip, unless it's checkout time or something then we may sit near hotels and car rentals.

It's not unusual here to go two or three days without a ping. Then when busy the frigging thing doesn't want to stop. 

Everything, even the taxis, are higher than othe places due to higher costs and not enough volume.

So since I get paid enough to return, it makes for an unusual situation, Uber has to sustain us or it will have no presence here outside of drivers that brought someone here and hoping (haha) that they will get a trip back. Nobody on at 4 am, nobody on at night etc. because the outside drivers need to get home and sleep for the next day.

So Uber needs us and because of that sustains us, because it doesn't have an overwhelming amount of dumbarses who can't do math driving for them.

So because I do get a somewhat sustainable rate, I know what it takes to actually make a profit doing rideshare full time as a living. Other places not the same, except perhaps New York City which has the highest Uber pay in the country.


----------



## Wild Bill Yahoo (Jan 22, 2018)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> I work in a very unusual market where Uber's are not always locally available due to severe workforce affordable housing shortage.
> 
> We likely get paid higher than anyone else in the country except perhaps New York City, but there too is the same problem, no cheap places to live. Just our volume is low. We don't dare one star unless it's a real *****.
> 
> ...


So does your unique market have a name? Why are you being so vague?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> So does your unique market have a name? Why are you being so vague?


Because we don't need any more dumbasses, we are more than full enough. 🙄

16 hours on today and only 3 trips.

You know dumb shits go ahead and drive several hours and go $160 in the hole to get here, then only make $200 on a busy day if they are lucky, sleep stink their vehicles up and ruin things for the rest of us. 

Pax go out and rent cars instead.

So don't mind if I don't mention where, it's for good reason. Shit stupid drivers.


----------



## Wild Bill Yahoo (Jan 22, 2018)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Because we don't need any more dumbasses, we are more than full enough. 🙄
> 
> 16 hours on today and only 3 trips.


You're a troll. goodbye.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> You're a troll. goodbye.


No your the troll, this is a public forum dumbass. Perhaps you want to PM me?

Oh smack you lose! Facepalm.



Your ignored too.

Bye troll thanks for playing 😆

Btw, Arizona sucks. I can sympathize why you want to leave, New York City is where you.need to go if you actually want to make money doing this crap job.

Back to your meth pipe?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> I grossed .95 cents an odometer mile last year on 100,000 miles driven.


your 1099 was $95,000 
you put aside $75,000 to cover expenses
you have $20,000 to cover your personal needs


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> your 1099 was $95,000
> you put aside $75,000 to cover expenses
> you have $20,000 to cover your personal needs


Right and I also have $60,000 in vehicle replacement money sitting in the bank, all from Ubering. 😁 Accumulated over 4 years. $15,000 a year x 4 years.

Because of my formula.

.60 costs/.15 vehicle replacement/.25 pay = $1 per odometer mile. Where a $1 a mile or better includes tips on the meter also, makes up for Uber's low pay.

Yes I know I didn't quite hit the mark exactly, too many long trips deadheading back..

Got to admit it's a great formula. 😎

Now go out and spread the good news! 😆


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Right and I also have $60,000 in vehicle replacement money sitting in the bank, all from Ubering. 😁 Accumulated over 4 years. $15,000 a year x 4 years.
> 
> Because of my formula.
> 
> ...


Then I am confused by the $75,000, is that all of your life expenses your mortgage or rent, your electric bill, your home gas bill, your water bill, your garbage bill, your food bill, your clothing bill, your personal insurance, could you please clear that up or is that 75,000 all for Uber.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

And bye bye!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> And bye bye!


Can't believe I actually thought you were real, you're nothing more than a troll, now placed on ignore.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

$60,000 put away for a replacement vehicle what is he driving Uber SUV


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Remember when Uber said they will have self driving cars in 3 years? That was 5 years ago.









Uber Gives Up on the Self-Driving Dream







www.wired.com


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 677440


BAHAHA! Then 2030 is when Uber goes out of business. Personally I don't think they have 8 years left.


----------

